# The Ultimate Decoy



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

What would be your ultimate decoy? Im not talking brands, I mean what aspects make the perfect decoys for you guys? Realism? Motion? Durability? Storage? Price? That kind of stuff.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

The perfect decoy would actually look like a goose, be extremely durable, would be able to be thrown into the trailer without a bag, it wouldn't require a stake, you could throw em out quickly, motion is overrated for big canadas so that isn't too important to me, have good texture, flocked head.

If we want to go fantasy, I would like to see a decoy with a set of wings that would pop out and flap intermittently. That would look awesome.

O yeah, it would cost 40 bucks a dozen and be made in the US!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

goosebusters said:


> O yeah, it would cost 40 bucks a dozen and be made in the US!


40 bucks? Ohh boy that would be amazing!! Haha


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> it wouldn't require a stake, you could throw em out quickly, !


I think your onto something there! A decoy that you could just toss out into the field and it would sit upright automatically. You could basically have one guy in the trailer tossing out decoys and have one guy driving to put out the entire spread.. sippy cup type decoy. :lol: ..


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Like Weebles... and you'd have motion too..(mertz overrated.. :lol: )

Weebles wooble but they dont fall down. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The perfect decoy would:

Look like a goose.
Sound like a goose.
Walk like a goose.
Move like a goose.
Deploy itself.
Pick itself up.
Cost $0.10 apiece.
Take up little space i.e. fit 1000 of em in the truck box with room to spare.

Im not getting greedy am I? :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I just described the perfect decoy. But the ULTIMATE decoy would not only do all the above, but clean the birds for you as well.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> The perfect decoy would:
> 
> Look like a goose.
> Sound like a goose.
> ...


Maybe the govt should place restrictions on decoy making so that manufacturers are "encouraged" to make something that fits these requirements. I'm sure with this extra nudge from our friendly government they could use modern technology to achieve these goals :roll:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> Like Weebles... and you'd have motion too..(mertz overrated.. :lol: )
> 
> Weebles wooble but they dont fall down. :lol:


weebles "wooble"????


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

In my opinion FFD Decoys are the perfect decoy. I don't mind finding time to protect my investment. Even if there was a cure all decoy I would still take time to make sure my investment is safe. I think DSD look as close to real as they get. But cant afford 10 dozen of them. I like the idea of a decoy that doesnt shine. I have walked up on a hill many time and looked at my spread and seen things shine. I think that is the key when buying a decoy.

The rest is calling, getting a good hide, and scouting.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe someone could be smart enough to train pet geese to be decoys. It doesn't get any more realistic than real geese, right? They could be trained to stack themselves in the trailer, go for a ride, unload themselves, spread themselves effectively in a field (leaving a kill zone as appropriate) and then honk and cluck and moan and what not and just be geese for a while. Then, after you limit out, the pet geese would walk single file back to the trailer and load up again, ready to do it again the next day.

That, my friends, would be the ultimate decoy spread! :beer:

If circus people can train bears to ride bicycles, and Sea World folks can train dolphins to jump through hoops, why can't someone train a goose to just be a decoy for a few hours once in a while? :huh:

On second thought, maybe that's not such a good idea. Can you image the amount of goose poop 5 dozen of your "decoys" would produce? It'd be eight inches deep in the bottom of the trailer!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

My perfect decoys would be hooked together with a rope and tied to the back of the truck, so at the end of the day all I got to do is get in and go. They may as well come with a hitch as well so I could drag the blinds home behind them. Did I mention durable.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

cut'em said:


> My perfect decoys would be hooked together with a rope and tied to the back of the truck, so at the end of the day all I got to do is get in and go. They may as well come with a hitch as well so I could drag the blinds home behind them. Did I mention durable.


So your saying you want to be mother goose?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> In my opinion FFD Decoys are the perfect decoy. I don't mind finding time to protect my investment. Even if there was a cure all decoy I would still take time to make sure my investment is safe. I think DSD look as close to real as they get. But cant afford 10 dozen of them. I like the idea of a decoy that doesnt shine. I have walked up on a hill many time and looked at my spread and seen things shine. I think that is the key when buying a decoy.
> 
> The rest is calling, getting a good hide, and scouting.


The first person to bring a brand name into the conversation also drops the name of a mediocre decoy. :lol:


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

you know what? He was the first one to answer the question with a real response. Mediocre decoy or not they kill geese at an affordable price for the buyer. Sure everyone would like to run drop-zones or DSD but the main thing holding them back is $$$$$$. I am almost positive that most guys have a spread, but yet they want something more. That is just the way hunting geese is, there is always something new coming out.

So, I am sure that everyone can come up with a decoy that can do everything (although unrealistic) like even "clean geese" but hey all those other things are a part of the hunting experience. It is the waking up and setting decoys up in the dark. And then the camaraderie of bs'ing with your buddies well picking up decoys with a fat skoal in your lip talking about what to again or differently next time. If everything was done for you than it would not be called hunting, rather than just killing. Although killing lots of geese is fun, it is the effort that is put in to it that makes it enjoyable.

I am going to second the ffd's.[i[/i]


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The perfect decoy would be a silhouette that comes with a long stake and has flocked heads.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

fowlmouth said:


> you know what? He was the first one to answer the question with a real response.


Did you read the question? It says not talking brands. That is the only thing I was talking about, plus that little smiley at the end is supposed to say that I was joking with Mike, trying to get under his skin.


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

Some thoughtful ideas here, but lets build on it, OK? How about a silhouette decoy that would have a self boring stake so they could be out quickly in frozen ground? How about that one?


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

How bout a little computer you set next to your blind that sends out a hologram of whatever type of spread you want. As many dekes as you want and all totally life like and moving around like real geese on the ground. No e-caller built in though because calling is half the fun.

And no skoal in the lip... how bout a grizzly.


----------



## fowlmouth (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey, I will be the first one to admit when I am wrong. I must have over looked that part of the question or forgot about it as I was reading some of the posts. 
On another note, I am thinking we need one decoy per dozen that has a mp3 player in it that a person could just download different calls to it and not have to worry about picking up the mouth piece at all. You know keep both hands free for constant reloading. :sniper:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Pato said:


> Some thoughtful ideas here, but lets build on it, OK? How about a silhouette decoy that would have a self boring stake so they could be out quickly in frozen ground? How about that one?


That would be nice, but I haven't had any problems getting my sillo's into the ground. Knock on wood.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Maybe someone could be smart enough to train pet geese to be decoys. It doesn't get any more realistic than real geese, right? They could be trained to stack themselves in the trailer, go for a ride, unload themselves, spread themselves effectively in a field (leaving a kill zone as appropriate) and then honk and cluck and moan and what not and just be geese for a while. Then, after you limit out, the pet geese would walk single file back to the trailer and load up again, ready to do it again the next day.


Wouldn't that be the dogs job?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

How about a decoy made out of some sort of material that wont frost. That's the biggest flaring tool were up against from first light till the sun melts them off. Then the bastards shine for another hour. Fowlmouth if you think picking up all the dekes is fun, hunt with me, hell' I'll sit back and let you have all the fun. We could bs with our chew on the way home.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I love skoal. Now that is hunting. Mertz you cant get under my skin. Your just mad cause I am a better goose caller then you! :beer:


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> I love skoal. Now that is hunting. Mertz you cant get under my skin. Your just mad cause I am a better goose caller then you! :beer:


OMG! I know that's a lie!!! :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you Jeremy! :lol: :lol:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Jeremy is hardly a credible sources. I mean he had to leave the state cause, he was scared of my crazy ninja kills and my goose calling ability.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Jeremy is hardly a credible sources. I mean he had to leave the state cause, he was scared of my crazy ninja kills and my goose calling ability.


I didn't leave the state. I live in Bismarck fool! I am scared of your crazy ninja skills, it was written of the *great white ninja*! And yes your goose calling does scare the $&%^ out of me :rollin:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Pato said:
> 
> 
> > Some thoughtful ideas here, but lets build on it, OK? How about a silhouette decoy that would have a self boring stake so they could be out quickly in frozen ground? How about that one?
> ...


how many times did you hunt in late november, december, or january?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Screw all that. The perfect decoy looks like corn, tasted like corns, and I'll be damned it just might be corn. Theres two cents for you. :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

My time is to valuable (at least in my mind) to individually bag decoys and keep track of all the stakes 40 times a fall. I'll take my chances with a durable decoy that might have a little more shine and save the hassle of treating the decoys like china.

IMO your hide, calling and flagging(or restraint of), and scouting account for 99% of your success with any given flock.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> calling and flagging(or restraint of), and scouting account for 99% of your success with any given flock.


That's what it's all about right there boys! USAlx50's got it figured out (or restraint of):beer: :beer:


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

put heaters in them like hand warmers. weeble wobble bottoms. mps sound with remote on/off. then when your limited out hit the other button on the remote and they all roll back in the trailer. just like they rolled out when you got there. oh yeah and as they are headed back to the trailer they pickup all the birds. they will be cleaned, washed and wrapped by the time you close the trailer door. good luck with that one.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

i almost forgot, instead of flocking just the heads flock the whole thing- NO SHINE. and im fairly sure nobody mentioned flapping wings.


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

Duckmander got the answer. Flocked 45 decoys years ago. The best decoys ive ever used. But the repair work where to much for me. But they really could attract geese.
Now ive boght some Windsocks " wont mention brand". Think the almost are as good as flocked decoys. They got motion and UV colour.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pato said:
> ...


A couple times, but I made and bought a stick to poke a hole in the ground.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


 :bs: I don't think a stick will go into sub-zero ground, but you can take me to where you go in January and you can prove it to me. Are you going out this weekend? I think I could make a trip work.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fred_Bear said:


> How bout a little computer you set next to your blind that sends out a hologram of whatever type of spread you want. As many dekes as you want and all totally life like and moving around like real geese on the ground. No e-caller built in though because calling is half the fun.
> 
> And no skoal in the lip... how bout a grizzly.


lets add to this: you also have a projector in the sky that showes geese flying and circling around your spread. If I had projected snow geese circling my decoys and landing I would never have trouble trying to decoy the birds. The "tornado/funnel" thay make is un matchable in my book.

Even in the case of candian geese if, you had a huge flock of honkers flying in to your decoys you would naturally attract birds. I beleive that natrual flying birds that hovered way above your spread to the normal hights of incoming geese will beat any decoy any day. If thay had natural flying decoys that appeared to be landing you wouldn't even need decoys on the ground.


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote: 
Maybe someone could be smart enough to train pet geese to be decoys. It doesn't get any more realistic than real geese, right? They could be trained to stack themselves in the trailer, go for a ride, unload themselves, spread themselves effectively in a field (leaving a kill zone as appropriate) and then honk and cluck and moan and what not and just be geese for a while. Then, after you limit out, the pet geese would walk single file back to the trailer and load up again, ready to do it again the next day.

Sounds good but how bout at the end of season they fly south so you dont have to feed them. Then a week before season starts again they come back. If you were really good you wouldnt even need a trailer you could teach them to fly high to your ground with no stops and then at night they would fly rite into your backyard till the next hunt.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

That does not sound realistic but would be sweet. You could probably have pet geese that doesn't sound impossible.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Decoys today are crap. The old timers perfected what a decoy should be over 100 years ago...

...they used live ducks or geese.

I've always said that I wanted to do it. Yeah, it's illegal...but you know what? I bet the fine is a hell of a lot cheaper than buying a few dozen DSD's and the decoys would be better. If people are that obsessed with "realism" that they're willing to get conned into paying $900 for a dozen decoys they should use their brain and raise some live decoys. You'll end up with more money in your wallet and better decoys. It'd be a win-win.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Matt Jones said:


> Decoys today are crap. The old timers perfected what a decoy should be over 100 years ago...
> 
> ...they used live ducks or geese.
> 
> I've always said that I wanted to do it. Yeah, it's illegal...but you know what? I bet the fine is a hell of a lot cheaper than buying a few dozen DSD's and the decoys would be better. If people are that obsessed with "realism" that they're willing to get conned into paying $900 for a dozen decoys they should use their brain and raise some live decoys. You'll end up with more money in your wallet and better decoys. It'd be a win-win.


No doubt! And if you do it right, you could probably train them to retrieve the birds as well! Now there would be the PERFECT DECOY!! :beer:


----------



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

ya they would be like hologarams that were perfect in every way and they would do the calling for you. they would also move and walk an dfly away like real geese. all for like 50 bucks for some little cd that you lay on the field that makes everything look perfect.
okay i fwe had decs like that there wouldnt be any birds left.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

goosebusters said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion FFD Decoys are the perfect decoy. I don't mind finding time to protect my investment. Even if there was a cure all decoy I would still take time to make sure my investment is safe. I think DSD look as close to real as they get. But cant afford 10 dozen of them. I like the idea of a decoy that doesnt shine. I have walked up on a hill many time and looked at my spread and seen things shine. I think that is the key when buying a decoy.
> ...


 wow!! i hunt with a hodge podge of higdon shells, big flock silouettes, and even some silouettes i made mayself when i was 13 or 14 (too nostalgic to get rid of em) and i absolutely CRUSH the geese!!! i don't use any super high priced full bodied fully flocked 400 bucks a dozen but what i do is i put myself where the birds wanna be and i use good tacticts and deek placement. my state allows an early season limit of 8/day and a late season limit of 5/day. i do not live in an area of extremely high pressure but i get a ton of migrators and wary residents that have seen a set or 2!! i haven't been able to hunt for 2 years due to nursing school but 3 yrs ago between myself and two buddies we took aprox. 560 birds!! thats hunting about 24 days of the early and 20 days of the late seasons!! no, we didn't limit every day but we aren't pros or even amatures. we just love shootin em in the face and i can tell you that the snobs out there that knock another guys choice of set up is just that a snob and imo should go get a job as a food critic or something of the like cuz then they would be in a place to judge others!! i get it done and i'm proud to say that i do it with skill, patience, and determination...not with fancy tools and gadgets. a wise man one said " you cannot buy accuarcy or skill" that would be my old man! crotchety old fart!!


----------

